# OT: scusate, scusate, scusatemi..



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

ho una voglia infinita di tirare un cartone ad Angelino. un bel cartone liberatorio.
scusatemi ancora. è la mia anima selvatica che non sa stare zitta.


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

in privato no?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> in privato no?


giammai. 
è un OT sotto tutti i punti di vista, visto che il signorino (va bè) non scrive in questo forum, ma...
Sarah, porta pazienza. ho chiesto scusa in anticipo... ma certe cose mi restano indigeste ad oltranza...
e che ci posso fare?


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

però ... io non ho nulla contro o pro qualcuno aprioristicamente ... però capite che tutti questi _sottintesi_ non giovano al clima del forum?
vi vedete in real life oppure vi confidate nei messagi privati o chissà altro? OK, sono felice per voi, ma NON mi interessa!!!
lo dico in pace, e, di nuovo: usate i messaggi privati.
peace&loveforever 
sarah


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

aggiungo che ho costatato ed apprezzo le tue scuse, e che il mio commento non è un sugerimento indirizzato (solo) ad Anna, ma vorrebbe essere una nota di metodo per tutti. si spera. vivamente.


----------



## Old Addos (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Noblesse oblige*

Per scusarsi c' è sempre tempo.


----------



## cat (31 Ottobre 2007)

è da qualche giorno che non solo da Anna circola il nome di Angelino.
di mio non ho mai pensato fosse QUEL angelino( ndr un utente di www.divorzionline).


possiamo evitare èer favore di nominare utenti di altri forum?
è un po antipatico e non serve a niente se non a fumentare.
se si deve parlare persone estranee a questo contesto almeno lo si faccia in privato visto che esiste questa opzione.

scusate.

cat


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> è da qualche giorno che non solo da Anna circola il nome di Angelino.
> di mio non ho mai pensato fosse QUEL angelino( ndr un utente di www.divorzionline).
> 
> 
> ...


Cat, certo che anche tu ogni tanto...
va bè.
che cazzo di bisogno avevi di farmi la ramanzina?
ti senti una persona migliore, adesso?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> è da qualche giorno che non solo da Anna circola il nome di Angelino.
> di mio non ho mai pensato fosse QUEL angelino( ndr un utente di www.divorzionline).
> 
> 
> ...


va bè, va bè...
prendo e porto casa... per amore della pace...


----------



## cat (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cat, certo che anche tu ogni tanto...
> va bè.
> che cazzo di bisogno avevi di farmi la ramanzina?
> ti senti una persona migliore, adesso?


 
no, non ci si sente migliori per una frase.
non vedo che sia il caso.
secondo me ti sei fatta suggestionare da altri che già lo hanno nominato.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, non ci si sente migliori per una frase.
> non vedo che sia il caso.
> secondo me ti sei fatta suggestionare da altri che già lo hanno nominato.


già... e come no...


----------



## cat (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già... e come no...


 
sai che io dico sempre quel che penso.
 e ora penso che tutto dol tu lo dovresti lasciare nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> però ... io non ho nulla contro o pro qualcuno aprioristicamente ... però capite che tutti questi _sottintesi_ non giovano al clima del forum?
> vi vedete in real life oppure vi confidate nei messagi privati o chissà altro? OK, sono felice per voi, ma NON mi interessa!!!
> lo dico in pace, e, di nuovo: usate i messaggi privati.
> peace&loveforever
> sarah


scusa, ma a te sembra non interessare mai niente, però poi intervieni sempre con le tue paternali...
va bene, madame sara con l'acca... (aspirata?)


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, ma a te sembra non interessare mai niente, però poi intervieni sempre con le tue paternali...
> va bene, madame sara con l'acca... (aspirata?)

















Anna sei terribbbbbbbbile!
io e tanti altri però di sté cose non capiamo un tubazzo..
quindi magari se ce le spieghi e ce le racconti saremmo pure 
più contenti!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sai che io dico sempre quel che penso.
> e ora penso che tutto dol tu lo dovresti lasciare nel dimenticatoio.


no. semplicemente NO.
e sai perché? perchè tutto quello che è stato parte della mia vita io non lo ho mai vissuto da menefreghista e mai lo farò. mostro sempre la mia faccia e sempre lo farò.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Anna sei terribbbbbbbbile!
> io e tanti altri però di sté cose non capiamo un tubazzo..
> quindi magari se ce le spieghi e ce le racconti saremmo pure
> più contenti!!!!!!


c'è poco da spiegare... che poi rischio anatemi e scomuniche...
non che mi freghi granché, sia ben chiaro...
ma è che quel tipo lì mi è rimasto sul gozzo per un'altra puttanata che ha combinato. ed anche in quel caso, guarda caso... si è salvato dicendo: non è colpa miaaaa....
a me è rimasto impresso lo sgomento di una persona che si era fidata di lui.


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, ma a te sembra non interessare mai niente, però poi intervieni sempre con le tue paternali...
> va bene, madame sara con l'acca... (aspirata?)


guarda anna, hai ragione, lo pensavo proprio mentre stendevo i calzini due minuti fa ... pensavo: ma chi me lo fa fare di stare a scrivere su quel forum? tutta quella tensione, tutto quello schivare post e thread, utenti ignorati, psicodrammi infiniti, dicevo appunto: ma chi me lo fa fare?
ho letto questo forum quando ne ho avuto bisogno, insieme ad alcuni utenti che vi partecipavano. lo leggo da un po', e vi scrivo da ancor meno. mi piaceva molto un tempo. 
a me piace stare in pace. ho le balle strapiene delle web-telenovelas che da un forum si spostano su un altro. ok, non sono fatta io per i forum? meglio così. levo le tende, vado a leggere un bel libro. 
sono stata garbata, a mio avviso, nel rilevare un atteggiamento  - tuo e di altri - che ha veramente superato ogni limite (almeno per me). se rispondi così, lo dico chiaramente: sono scocciata, proprio scocciata.


----------



## cat (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. semplicemente NO.
> e sai perché? perchè tutto quello che è stato parte della mia vita io non lo ho mai vissuto da menefreghista e mai lo farò. mostro sempre la mia faccia e sempre lo farò.


 
ok Anna.

è parte della tua vita.

come mai hai esigenza di nonimare quella persona qui?


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è poco da spiegare... che poi rischio anatemi e scomuniche...
> non che mi freghi granché, sia ben chiaro...
> ma è che quel tipo lì mi è rimasto sul gozzo per un'altra puttanata che ha combinato. ed anche in quel caso, guarda caso... si è salvato dicendo: non è colpa miaaaa....
> a me è rimasto impresso lo sgomento di una persona che si era fidata di lui.


ERETICA 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbé però così non vale....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma tu lo scrivi quì perché secondo te lui legge o perché vuoi dirlo agli altri che lo "conoscono" ?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ok Anna.
> 
> è parte della tua vita.
> 
> come mai hai esigenza di nonimare quella persona qui?


oddio Cat... risparmiami...


----------



## cat (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio Cat... risparmiami...


 
ok, ti risparmio il morso di dracul stanotte.

esco..... i fantasmi mi attendono.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> guarda anna, hai ragione, lo pensavo proprio mentre stendevo i calzini due minuti fa ... pensavo: ma chi me lo fa fare di stare a scrivere su quel forum? tutta quella tensione, tutto quello schivare post e thread, utenti ignorati, psicodrammi infiniti, dicevo appunto: ma chi me lo fa fare?
> ho letto questo forum quando ne ho avuto bisogno, insieme ad alcuni utenti che vi partecipavano. lo leggo da un po', e vi scrivo da ancor meno. mi piaceva molto un tempo.
> a me piace stare in pace. ho le balle strapiene delle web-telenovelas che da un forum si spostano su un altro. ok, non sono fatta io per i forum? meglio così. levo le tende, vado a leggere un bel libro.
> sono stata garbata, a mio avviso, nel rilevare un atteggiamento - tuo e di altri - che ha veramente superato ogni limite (almeno per me). se rispondi così, lo dico chiaramente: sono scocciata, proprio scocciata.


certo che hai una resistenza a prova di palloncino... ti sei iscritta tipo 15 gg fa e già stantuffi in preda ad una crisi forum/esistenziale...
mi domando, seriamente, come fai a reggere il reale...
e va bene... scrivi alla redazione che tale utente Anna A, turba le tue notti...


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

ognuno ha il reale che si merita. nel mio non c'è tutta questa tensione, per fortuna. 
sono contenta di essere da poco in giro per i forum, per ovvi motivi. naturalmente la mia avventura finisce qua. ne ho abbastanza. sono fiera di non aver insultato mai nessuno, in tutto questo baillamme.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ognuno ha il reale che si merita. nel mio non c'è tutta questa tensione, per fortuna.
> sono contenta di essere da poco in giro per i forum, per ovvi motivi. naturalmente la mia avventura finisce qua. ne ho abbastanza. sono fiera di non aver insultato mai nessuno, in tutto questo baillamme.


e ci crediamo tutti, ovviamente...
che ottima persona sei... 
aktung fur alles: fraulen sara acca si è vista costretta ad abbandonare tutti i forum, perché al suo orrizzonte è apparso un cyborg di nome Anna A.
sei così tenera che mi si spezza il cuore...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ognuno ha il reale che si merita. nel mio non c'è tutta questa tensione, per fortuna.
> sono contenta di essere da poco in giro per i forum, per ovvi motivi. naturalmente la mia avventura finisce qua. ne ho abbastanza. sono fiera di non aver insultato mai nessuno, in tutto questo baillamme.


bè, ma.. a parte tutto... il tuo reale è restato nei segreti cunicoli del tempo, visto che di tuo sappiamo solo il nick.
non te la prendere.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna, che occhi ... Anna, mi farai morire uno di questi giorni ...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna, che occhi ... Anna, mi farai morire uno di questi giorni ...


no, dai, che sotto sotto sono buona... è che non reggo alle puttanate...
e la gente che cerca di darsi un tono a tutti i costi mi va giù come l'acido muriatico...
lapidatemi, lapidatemi...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, dai, che sotto sotto sono buona... è che non reggo alle puttanate...
> e la gente che cerca di darsi un tono a tutti i costi mi va giù come l'acido muriatico...
> * lapidatemi, lapidatemi..*.



NO. NO. Voglio vederti soffrire ...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO. NO. Voglio vederti soffrire ...


bella roba... ma cosa pensi, che sia facile prendersi addosso tutte le madonne che mi mandano?
oh, la vita virtuale è peggio che andare a pagare le tasse. non te ne fanno passare una...
me tapina... era meglio se emigravo nella terra del fuoco.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella roba... ma cosa pensi, che sia facile prendersi addosso tutte le madonne che mi mandano?
> oh, la vita virtuale è peggio che andare a pagare le tasse. non te ne fanno passare una...
> me tapina... era meglio se emigravo nella terra del fuoco.


Anna, ti voglio bene e tu lo sai povera diavolessa


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna, ti voglio bene e tu lo sai povera diavolessa


e pure io ti voglio bene assai...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e pure io ti voglio bene assai...


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*

...durante la "chiusura forzata" ho letto un pò, un'altra volta Dol (non lo facevo più ormai...) e ho dovuto constatare che la penso come te...anzi peggio, secondo me è stato il promotore della nostra espulsione, all'epoca...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...durante la "chiusura forzata" ho letto un pò, un'altra volta Dol (non lo facevo più ormai...) e ho dovuto constatare che la penso come te...anzi peggio, secondo me è stato il promotore della nostra espulsione, all'epoca...


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*si, siiii, siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*



Mari' ha detto:


>



io...non mi tengo più niente!!!!!!


e mi piacerebbe che facessi anche tu così (zac...questa è una pugnalata)


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> io...non mi tengo più niente!!!!!!
> 
> 
> e mi piacerebbe che facessi anche tu così (zac...questa è una pugnalata)


il mio messaggio arriva lo stesso ... non ho bisogno di digitare.


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*ahimè...*



Mari' ha detto:


> il mio messaggio arriva lo stesso ... *non ho bisogno di digitare.*



anche di questo ne ho certezza per esperienza personale 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























come diceva il buon Totò....


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> anche di questo ne ho certezza per esperienza personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto, mica so Pasquale


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*........*



Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, mica so Pasquale


mi riferivo a: _non è vero ma ci credo_

P.s. cancella se no ti denuncio


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> mi riferivo a: _non è vero ma ci credo_
> 
> * P.s. cancella se no ti denuncio*



OK ... prendi il numero di targa va'


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...durante la "chiusura forzata" ho letto un pò, un'altra volta Dol (non lo facevo più ormai...) e ho dovuto constatare che la penso come te...anzi peggio, secondo me è stato il promotore della nostra espulsione, all'epoca...


bah. a me dell'epurazione da dol frega ormai niente. mi sta però pesantemente sul cazzo che sta testa di cazzo si salvi sempre in corner.
e ma rendiamoci conto: non ha fatto niente di male a me, quindi per me lui non ha fatto niente di male a nessuno. e giù di acqua santa...avvelenata al curaro, ma sempre acqua santa.


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*okkei...*



Mari' ha detto:


> OK ... prendi il numero di targa va'



quale mi consigli di mettere??

...il fisso?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















OT: il Napoli ha perso a Firenze


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> quale mi consigli di mettere??
> 
> ...il fisso??
> 
> ...


ma ha vinto con la Juve... quindi su NA e TO per scaramanzia...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah. a me dell'epurazione da dol frega ormai niente. mi sta però pesantemente sul cazzo che sta testa di cazzo si salvi sempre in corner.
> e ma rendiamoci conto: non ha fatto niente di male a me, quindi per me lui non ha fatto niente di male a nessuno. e giù di acqua santa...avvelenata al curaro, ma sempre acqua santa.


Lui ... e' specializzato/competente nel "Tacchinaggio" sottocoperta














   altro che acqua santa e tarallucci


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lui ... e' specializzato/competente nel "Tacchinaggio" sottocoperta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me viene da vomitare...


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Anna A ha detto:


> bah. a me dell'epurazione da dol frega ormai niente. mi sta però pesantemente sul cazzo che sta testa di cazzo si salvi sempre in corner.
> e ma rendiamoci conto: non ha fatto niente di male a me, quindi per me lui non ha fatto niente di male a nessuno. e giù di acqua santa...avvelenata al curaro, ma sempre acqua santa.



la penso uguale...e non dimenticare le _sorelline..._senza le quali, non si salverebbe sempre...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me viene da vomitare...


Anna ricordi la storia con Bea?


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*...però....*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma ha vinto con la Juve... quindi su NA e TO per scaramanzia...


se avessimo negato i due punti (cioè un ricco pareggio) era molto sano e giusto...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ricordi la storia con Bea?


l'ho letta dopo, grazie ad un post riesumato mi pare da Fa.
e mi sono fatta un'idea precisa del personaggio...


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...durante la "chiusura forzata" ho letto un pò, un'altra volta Dol (non lo facevo più ormai...) e ho dovuto constatare che la penso come te...anzi peggio, secondo me è stato il promotore della nostra espulsione, all'epoca...


 







 e tu tieni fiuto...puzzone!


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'ho letta dopo, grazie ad un post riesumato mi pare da Fa.
> e mi sono fatta un'idea precisa del personaggio...


... ecco, ancora oggi il personaggio ci ritenta anzi non ha mai smesso ... e' un impunito.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> la penso uguale...e non dimenticare le _sorelline..._senza le quali, non si salverebbe sempre...


ma sai, sorelle o cognate, prima o poi, quello che sei, viene sempre in superficie. e questa ne è la conferma.
spetta, com'è che diceva una sorellina?
tempus fugit... e col cazz che fugit...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu tieni fiuto...puzzone!


... si, ma lui non sa quello che sappiano noi ...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ecco, ancora oggi il personaggio ci ritenta anzi non ha mai smesso ... e' un impunito.


precisamente...
ed è riuscito anche in questo caso, a far apparire bi come visionaria...
ma certo...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> precisamente...
> ed è riuscito anche in questo caso, a far apparire bi come visionaria...
> ma certo...


che rabbia che mi fa quell'individuo


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> che rabbia che mi fa quell'individuo


capisci perché, al di là di tutto, io non potevo stare zitta?
mi si ribaltano le budella...


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*eh eh...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu tieni fiuto...puzzone!



ciccia...all'epoca...ti beccai quasi subito...
(ti ricordi eh?)

...e poi, pensandoci un pò su...erano pochi capaci di ste cose...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisci perché, al di là di tutto, io non potevo stare zitta?
> mi si ribaltano le budella...


Ti comprendo benissimo.


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna....*



Anna A ha detto:


> capisci perché, al di là di tutto, io non potevo stare zitta?
> mi si ribaltano le budella...



vogliamo fare una cosa grandiosa??

ritorniamo tutti in massa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  facciamo gli interventini e ce ne andiamo di nuovo


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> vogliamo fare una cosa grandiosa??
> 
> ritorniamo tutti in massa
> 
> ...


ma sai cosa? io non ci tengo un cazzo a rialzare il trend negativo di quel forum.
sono in perdita secca e se lo meritano.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> vogliamo fare una cosa grandiosa??
> 
> ritorniamo tutti in massa
> 
> ...

















   Te possino ... a parte il fatto che io manco morta ci entrerei la dentro ... LUI va a dormire tardino, e si sveglia prestissimo ... quindi nessuno riuscirebbe a leggere gli "interventini" ini ini


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si, ma lui non sa quello che sappiano noi ...


 
e diglielo...


non so mica a cosa alludi..ahhhhhhhh..diglielo!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e diglielo...
> 
> 
> non so mica a cosa alludi..ahhhhhhhh..diglielo!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



... che fai la sfizzera?


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*NOOOOOOOO*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e diglielo...
> 
> 
> non so mica a cosa alludi..ahhhhhhhh..diglielo!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



non voglio sapere più niente....


(a drog a drog..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




































  )


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*ahahahaah*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai cosa? io non ci tengo un cazzo a rialzare il trend negativo di quel forum.
> sono in perdita secca e se lo meritano.



guarda...in quei due giorni senza Trad.net, in cui ero solo e abbandonato....stavo tentando una nuova iscrizione (anche per verificare se abbiamo il blocco sull'IP)...poi, ho desistito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  e sò per certo che ci vengono a leggere sistematicamente


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> guarda...in quei due giorni senza Trad.net, in cui ero solo e abbandonato....stavo tentando una nuova iscrizione (anche per verificare se abbiamo il blocco sull'IP)...poi, ho desistito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OVVIO, non ci piove ... ieri e' venuta Donna ed ha aperto anche un post


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*si...*



Mari' ha detto:


> OVVIO, non ci piove ... ieri e' venuta Donna ed ha aperto anche un post



l'ho guardato velocemente...anzi mi hai fatto ricordare....

la tua nuova frasetta...perchè non la cambi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  (io c'ho memoria, lo sai...)


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Novembre 2007)

me ne vado a dormire...
però domani torno sul pezzo.

ciao cari.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> l'ho guardato velocemente...anzi mi hai fatto ricordare....
> 
> la tua nuova frasetta...perchè non la cambi??
> 
> ...


... lo so che c'hai memoria, io c'ho la memoria di un elefante figurati ... comunque l'aforisma mi pare in tono per questo periodo ...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> me ne vado a dormire...
> però domani torno sul pezzo.
> 
> ciao cari.


Ciao Anna!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2007)

Ciao Anna.


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> me ne vado a dormire...
> * però domani torno sul pezzo.
> 
> *
> ciao cari.

































e io ti seguo  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























'notte.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2007)

Notte raga.


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*beh...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... lo so che c'hai memoria, io c'ho la memoria di un elefante figurati ... comunque l'aforisma mi pare in tono per questo periodo ...



si, è in tono, cmq, io in ogni periodo cerco di mettermi dalla parte di caino, (e lo dovresti fare anche tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )  

(non ti arrabbiare...che stasera mi và di scherzare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :nuke


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte raga.



dormi bene Miciolinda.....


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte raga.


Ciao Micia!


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> si, è in tono, cmq, io in ogni periodo cerco di mettermi dalla parte di caino, (e lo dovresti fare anche tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai da quanto mi sarei dovuta arrabbiare con te?

Ecco, taci e vai a dormire cocco


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*vabbeneeee....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sai da quanto mi sarei dovuta arrabbiare con te?
> 
> Ecco, taci e vai a dormire cocco



vado a guardare un pò di televisione và, e per farmi perdonare domani ti posto qualche ricetta partenopea (visto che te le stai dimenticando.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   che vuoi mangiare???


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> vado a guardare un pò di televisione và, e per farmi perdonare domani ti posto qualche ricetta partenopea (visto che te le stai dimenticando....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... oggi ho cucinato le fave secche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che buone!


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*eh si.*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... oggi ho cucinato le fave secche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la favetta? con i pezzi di maiale, le verdure e i crostini di pane a tocchetti?

a Ventotene la fanno buonissima

me fatt venì fame, mi vado a fare un pò di pan briosce con nutella


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> *la favetta?* con i pezzi di maiale, le verdure e i crostini di pane a tocchetti?
> 
> a Ventotene la fanno buonissima
> 
> me fatt venì fame, mi vado a fare un pò di pan briosce con nutella


OPS stavo andando via ... si la favetta, che buona  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... ma a Ventotene fanno anche la lenticchia eh?














   cia' Iago, a domani!


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*be sì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> OPS stavo andando via ... si la favetta, che buona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


famose sono le lenticchie, (le fanno anche d'oro, però si mettono al collo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   ma le fave sono ineguagliabili, lì...

buonanotte


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oggi ho cucinato le fave secche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella fava 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bona seraaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> famose sono le lenticchie, (le fanno anche d'oro, però si mettono al collo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oggi mi sono mangiata una torta....con ricotta e cioccolato...che...
da resuscitare i morti.

Bona sera Iago.


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oggi mi sono mangiata una torta....con ricotta e cioccolato...che...
> *da resuscitare i morti.*
> 
> Bona sera Iago.


tra dieci minuti siamo in tema!!!! chissà che non funzioni!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tra dieci minuti siamo in tema!!!! chissà che non funzioni!!


Vi prego, i fantasmi mi fanno paura!!!
Vado a mettermi sotto il piumone!!!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella fava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BONASEEEEEEEEEEERA ...


----------

